# Sunday Agility run thru pics



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We went to an agility fundraiser for a local trainer who has been battling two types of cancer. Luckily, it sounds like she may have beaten both which is nothing short of amazing. So, Lars and I went to partake and show out support for Paulette. Lesley Mattuchio was there again taking photos and she was very generous with her camera while we were running. 

Sending Lars to a far right tunnel entrance then to the dog walk.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Weave pole collision...but he pushed around it and kept going. He gets going too fast and he will catch one in the chest every once in a while. (And yes, he does have a chiropractor LOL.)


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Wonderful photos! He looks so happy to be out there running the course. I think you should do a course, even if it's just to see how he does. There are no negatives to it. If it's not a placement course, then your going to learn a LOT about what he's good at and what he needs work on. Win/win IMO!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

he looks great ... and those photos are really nice


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

He is simply stunning. I agree with Darkmoon, what do you have to lose but some time. You both look ready!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Dang you're not kidding he don't mess around, look at that thrust!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

LOLOL...Lars' love affair with the a-frame has now been replaced by the dogwalk. He's not completely obsessed with the dogwalk if there's one on the course! Just recently, I see him getting bolder and bolder with equipment as he has been figuring out his job. It's actually nice because he will drive forward things and finish them (like the weaves) and I can get some lateral distance from stuff so I can set myself up for the next obstacle. I think you guys are right...I should just go for it and start entering things. I have him registered in NADAC and I have to get him measured for AKC. I have a little agility match at a local fair this weekend and we'll see how that goes. 

I'm glad you all enjoy the photos as much as I do. 

I'm irked at myself that I didn't post this in the new dog sport forum!! If someone wants to move this over there, please feel free. I'm thinking that will be a frequent online haunt for me.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Great photos! What a handsome guy and I wish you luck in continuing!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What a beautiful and athletic dog. It looks like you guys had an awesome time. I LOVE looking at agility pictures.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, what a powerhouse!

I love it when large dogs drive so hard in the weaves that they're vibrating and bending every which way!


----------



## Makayla (Jul 28, 2010)

Great photos! It looks like he's having fun!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

He's a studmuffin, eh?! And he rocks that agility course!

Please post 1000 more pictures, pls, k, thx.


----------



## dougjenstrak (Aug 7, 2010)

What a goodlooking dog!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Lars is awesome. Love the drive over the dog walk and the flying ears over the bar jumps. That guy has such expression. You can certainly see he loves his work. One of the things I love about Rotties is how they "push through it" LOL Sometimes that isn't a good thing, but it usually works out. Lars isn't going to be Pushed back by any ol' weave pole. lol


----------

